# Rescue Remedies dogs that are proven with Children...



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All the dogs on this thread are suitable for homing with children and are proven.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

arare any of these in scotland?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i love the fact that their is so many staffies that are *GOOD* with children  :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> arare any of these in scotland?


No sorry, sadly not.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Would love to foster a dog - I need a running partner.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Would love to foster a dog - I need a running partner.


a lot of rescues are desperate for fosters at teh moment, why don't you contact some rescues!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason2 said:


> Would love to foster a dog - I need a running partner.


We always need fosterers - whereabout are you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for your p.m. Jason, I sadly think you are too far away.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

No worries. How does fostering work? An homecheck to see the backyard I guess? Also, is it viable to use a Animal courier if you don't have transport?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes fostering does involve a "full" homecheck (the same that would be carried out for adoption) and the fosterer usually collects and returns the dog. If there is already a resident dog then that dog also comes to meet the foster dog and introductions are done on neutral territory to make sure they get on before the foster dog is taken home.

We do not use Animal couriers.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you have any other dogs that are suitable to be housed with kids?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes we do, but if you are considering homing a dog I would suggest you submitted a questionnaire as our rehomers know our dogs inside out and will be able to tell you which are the most suitable for your circumstances.

Our online rehoming questionnaire is on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ and our rehomer will come back to you directly to chat through it with you and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there i got lil staffy 14 yrs ago from dogs home was 1 yr old or just under they said, i have Autistic son that dog was his best buddy until he passed away in oct last yr my son is 18 this yr his bonding is getting better with my lil westie puppy, poor staffs get bad rep great dogs in right hands


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Staffies used to be called "the nanny dog". In the 30's/40's all the child nannies more often that not walked a pram and the children with a Staffie on lead on the handle. They are the best terrier breed for a home with children. Only bad press, lousy owners and hype have given them the undeserved reputation they have now. There is good and bad in all breeds just as there is in people.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All these dogs are proven with children and are still looking for their forever homes ...

Maggie Shepherd Cross


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

what is teh age range of children that they would be rehomed too?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We home to over 2 and above depending on the individual dog and experience.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> We home to over 2 and above depending on the individual dog and experience.


Oh that is fantastic!

Anybody wanting a new dog that is great with children look this way? 

BTW does that include visiting children or just children living in the house?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

These dogs can live with children and would be fine with visiting children.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess grew up with young children. Not for cats.




Jess's thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jess Labrador x Staffie DOB 07 Farnham Surrey Kennels


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess, Shadow & Maggie are still available for adoption. Here are two new additions also suitable to live with children:

Brandy is a super Rottie bitch who has grown up with babies and very young children in a high rise flat. She has an exceptional temperament.




Her only issue is she needs practise meeting dogs outside as she is a little too enthusiastic.

Please visit Brandy's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Brandy Rottie girl DOB 07 Gatwick (S) to find out more about her and follow her progress.

William, Terrier Crossbreed, 18 months

Small frame, currently fostered with 2 children under 10 years old and with another dog




Please visit Williams thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: William DOB 04.10 West End Surrey Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rupert a young 18 month old twin just coming to terms with the love and joy of his foster home with young children; another dog and cats. Very special boy ideally to live with another dog.




Please visit Rupert's thread, in All Breeds Rescue Remedies on our Forum at Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rupert DOB 04.09 Epsom Surrey Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie, Stevie, Jess, Brandy, William & Rupert are still looking for forever homes.

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs then please complete Our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie, Stevie, Jess, Brandy, William & Rupert are still looking for forever homes.

All our dogs that are suitable to live with children can be found on this thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Proven with children

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Has Brandy been in a foster home with other dogs?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Has Brandy been in a foster home with other dogs?


Yes but she was not mixed with them. The fosterer is back at work so Brandy is going to John (BIGGSD) for 5 days during the week where she is being socialised and will return to her fosterer at the weekends.


----------



## lucywilks (Jan 16, 2011)

Maggie is gorgeous is she still available?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Maggie, Stevie, Jess, Brandy, William & Rupert are still looking for forever homes.

All our dogs that are suitable to live with children can be found on this thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Proven with children

They also have their own individual threads which give further details and pictures as they progress through our rescue.

*If you are interested in re-homing any of our dogs then please complete our homing questionnaire on this link https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------

